

Ask HN: As an investor where do I start to invest in companies on YCombinator? - ForFreedom

Who do I meet, is there any form to fill, stuffs like that.
======
pg
If you mean companies we've funded, you can reach them by emailing them
individually or by coming to Demo Day. Unfortunately the next Demo Day (on
tuesday) is already full. But there will be another in March.

~~~
ForFreedom
If I want to invest in start-ups, is there a list that I can add a company or
is it walk-in?

~~~
pg
You email info@ycombinator.com to get an invitation.

------
ameister14
[https://wefunder.com](https://wefunder.com) is raising money for some of them
if you have the money to be a certified investor. Likewise
[https://angel.co](https://angel.co) (Angel List) or Funders Club.

They all do more crowd sourced investing, but until next year if you're not a
certified investor you won't be able to participate.

------
hardwaresofton
Angelist? [https://angel.co/](https://angel.co/)

Also in the coming weeks/months the SEC ruling that's coming down in relation
to funding startups should change a bunch of stuff also (lifting the ban on
general solicitation).

------
mindcrime
Check AngelList?

------
piratebroadcast
WeFunder.com

